# If you didnt eat for an entire day....



## SFW (Jun 16, 2011)

If you didnt eat for the entire day, how much weight would you lose? Personally, i would lose 8-10 lbs on the scale. It that normal? do most people fluctuate like that?


----------



## Striker. (Jun 16, 2011)

SFW said:


> If you didnt eat for the entire day, how much weight would you lose?


 
Not one pound.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jun 16, 2011)

I was sick a couple of months back and couldn't eat for 2 days. Lost about 10 pounds if I remember right, but it was all dehydration.


----------



## gamma (Jun 16, 2011)

Not one pound  but I would be absolutely miserable. I eat like clock work and if I miss a meal I have pretty bad mood swings .. other wise I am a pretty happy person.


----------



## ksundry77 (Jun 16, 2011)

gamma said:


> Not one pound  but I would be absolutely miserable. I eat like clock work and if I miss a meal I have pretty bad mood swings .. other wise I am a pretty happy person.



Maybe a pound or two....LOL I'd be miserable, plus everyone else around me would be miserable too!


----------



## Merkaba (Jun 16, 2011)

Maybe 2 lbs, 3 or 4 if I'm pretty active and drink lots of water.  I do a one day fast kinda regularly....kinda.....   unless bulking.


----------



## S_walker (Jun 16, 2011)

3-4 pounds, but put it on just as fast....


----------



## MCPaulyB (Jun 16, 2011)

I would be a seriously cranky b1$&h.


----------



## Bonesaw (Jun 16, 2011)

probably around 6-8, i lose about 2 over every night.


----------



## SFW (Jun 16, 2011)

So could it be mainly water then? How could i possibly be holding this much water?


----------



## MDR (Jun 16, 2011)

SFW said:


> If you didnt eat for the entire day, how much weight would you lose? Personally, i would lose 8-10 lbs on the scale. It that normal? do most people fluctuate like that?


 
Seems a bit high.  I'd guess you are right in thinking a lot of it is water.


----------



## dogsoldier (Jun 16, 2011)

SFW said:


> So could it be mainly water then? How could i possibly be holding this much water?



BY weight, the average person is about 60% water. If you are holding fat, 10% of that is water.  

Just to clear up things up about not eating for a day or two who much weight will you lose.  Think of it this way, when you lose weight, the first 5-10 pounds is water and crap. That is why you see people "going on a diet" get all giddy that they lost 5 pounds in one week. Yeah, they took a dump and pissed.

I know people that fast periodically. They really do not lose that much even on a 10 day fast.  By the second or third day, the metabolism starts slowing down, switches from fat and glycogen for fuel and starts burning muscle as muscle protein to "save" the fat in case this is a long famine.

So, in regards to the original question, who knows everyone is different. Try it for a day or two. Then go eat and see the weight come right back.


----------



## Merkaba (Jun 16, 2011)

SFW said:


> So could it be mainly water then? How could i possibly be holding this much water?



That's pretty much all it would be.  Guess you've never did a competition?  You can drop 10lbs in one day.


----------



## Alexa1 (Jun 16, 2011)

I have lost about 11 in two days. I didn't eat anything but water. However, I'd say that the important thing to remember is the overall body mass. The bigger you are the more you can loos. Example, I am 187 lbs and I lost 11lbs. The ratio is almost 6%. For someone who is 220lbs 5% wight loss would be 13.2lbs.


----------

